# comment bolquer les touches numèriques sur mon powerBook



## Mr Vertigo (20 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai une question basic : comment puis-je bloquer les touches num&#232;riques afin de pouvoir taper des chiffres sans avoir besoin de rester appuyer sur Shift avec mon PowerBook?


----------



## kaviar (20 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

La touche F6 "verrouillage num&#233;rique"


----------



## Mr Vertigo (21 Octobre 2005)

En fait, avec la touche F6 ça ne marche pas pour tous les chiffres (il n'y a que les chiffres  789 qui fonctionnent)  :-(

Est ce mon PowerBook qui a un probléme


----------



## CataTon (21 Octobre 2005)

Mr Vertigo a dit:
			
		

> En fait, avec la touche F6 ça ne marche pas pour tous les chiffres (il n'y a que les chiffres  789 qui fonctionnent)  :-(
> 
> Est ce mon PowerBook qui a un probléme



non il n'a pas de problème, la touche F6 permet d'accéder au pavé numérique formé par les touches 
, = 0
j = 1
k=2
l=3
u=4
i=5
o=6
et les touches 7 8 9 t ules as déjà trouvées 
Regarde bien ton clavier, tu verras les chiffres sur les touches


----------



## Mr Vertigo (22 Octobre 2005)

Merci beaucoup, je viens de découvrir le pavé numérique sur mon clavier... moi qui comptait en acheter 1 en externe !!!


----------

